# 07 sentra security problem



## gmacthree (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, my question is, how does the intelligent security key system work. Will the car even crank over if the security system detects a problem. The car turns over but does not start. I'm trying to determine if it is the key fob/security system. Thx


----------

